# My baby has greasy hair....



## MrsT&Ben

I've only washed her hair once with asda little Angels top to toe wash. But it is really greasy. Is there anything I can use to get rid of it? She has alot of hair so I'm wondering if that's what causing it!


----------



## AP

Apply the shampoo to dry hair (if you need to,add a tiny bit of water to slightly lather) It'll cut into any grease, then use warm water to rinse


----------



## purdy82

Both my kids have loads of hair (since birth). Their hair was greasy as little babies, DS still is at 4months. It's prety natural and nothing to worry about. Try not to wash it too much as it can make their scalp dry. I found people kept stroking their hair, myself included, and that can exacerbated it. 
-x-


----------



## megrenade

I only bathe my babies 1-2 times a week (unless they get dirty or have blow out diapers) - they don't get greasy or smell.. over-bathing or over-washing can cause greasy hair.. especially from commercial soaps and shampoos.

Wash with a little baking soda to strip the excess oil and cease the shampooing :)


----------



## Literati_Love

I feel like only washing a baby's hair once in one month is quite minimal? I would probably start washing it once a week or so and I'd imagine it would get less greasy then...


----------



## krissie328

My son was born with a ton of hair and we washed him twice a week with an organic all natural soap. His hair is lovely and fluffy afterwards.


----------



## supertabby

Greasy hair is normal in newborns - think it's partly hormones but also people tend to stroke babies heads when they hold them (I've always stroked both my babies heads constantly!). I wouldn't bother with shampoo - plain water is all you need for bathing for first couple of months, you don't even need soap, it'sbbetter for their skin (it's not harmful so don't worry about already using it, it's just that avoiding it avoids skin drying out). A bath once a week should be fine and just rinse hair with bath water. I sometimes would use a wet and dry flannel on hair during top and tail too if I was sprucing them up for a trip out lol!


----------



## HBGirl

I would imagine washing it would stop grease. I bath my DD twice a day and wash her hair daily. I use J&J cream shampoo all over. Never had dry skin, greasy hair, redness, nothing. So I don't buy the whole bathing them is dividing by zero thing.


----------



## Mummafrog

I use Weleda Calendula shampoo/body wash, it's so gentle and smells lovely, worth the higher cost for a very natural product. We usually have a bath every 1-2 days depending on if she's got sweaty etc and every other bath with wash her in the creases and her hair with gentle soap. Has been working well and feels right to us. Have been doing it since she was just over a month :)


----------



## StaceyKor

Tbh I think greasiness varies depending on the baby too. My eldest daughter had very greasy hair as a newborn and I had to wash it with shampoo every couple of days. She had pretty bad cradle cap too and I think the oiliness of her hair contributed to that. DD2 has even more, thicker hair than DD1 had and hers always looks nice and fluffy. I only wash it once a week but wet it with just plain water on some cotton wool every couple of days. So far it's not got greasy and no sign of cradle cap. I've done things the same as I started out doing with DD1 and she had developed greasy hair and cradle cap by now so could just be naturally how your babies hair is...DD1 eventually grew out of it xx


----------



## AP

The more you wash hair, the more your scalp produces oils to compensate. You just have to find the balance :)


----------

